# Making stickerless puzzles great again



## Tony Fisher (May 29, 2020)

Here is my video that shows how to cure puzzles afflicated with stickerlessness. So annoying these days how black with stickers is becoming increasingly rare. I really don't want to own something that looks like a toddler's toy but invariably am forced to. Yuk!!!!
(I guess in 2020 I should point out that my words include a degree of humour).


----------



## Ayce (May 29, 2020)

All of my mains except for my 4x4 and 2x2 are all stickerless. I haven't really noticed the decline until I really began to think about it.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 30, 2020)

I think those stickers turned out great and the cube definitely has more class once converted! There really is something special and visually intriguing about quality shades against a black background.


----------

